# Newark Head to Head



## Bob (Jan 18, 2011)

March 19, 2011

Newark Public Library

You better be there!

http://www.cubingusa.com/newarkhth2011/index.php

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewarkH2H2011

WTF?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting event lineup and 3x3x3 2nd round...


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jan 18, 2011)

:O


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 18, 2011)

nooooooooo can't make it.


----------



## Kian (Jan 18, 2011)

I plan on putting together the greatest Cinderella run of all time.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 18, 2011)

This head to head round is going to be EPIC!!
Although, the lack of 2x2, BLD, OH, and 4x4 is not cool.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 18, 2011)

No OH?


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 18, 2011)

ahhh good old newark. Man i suck at head to heads but sure I'll go.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 18, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> No *BLD*?


 
Fixed.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 18, 2011)

Kian, I already owe you two sodas. 
I'll throw in a steak dinner if you can pull this one off.


----------



## Kian (Jan 18, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Kian, I already owe you two sodas.
> I'll throw in a steak dinner if you can pull this one off.


 
Awesome. I'll see how much I have to bribe Rowe, Tim, Dan, John, etc. to make this happen.


----------



## Bob (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, there are no cube events except the 3x3 and only because we wanted to hold the Head-to-Head. The rest of the events are all side events you will rarely see on the East Coast, especially at a competition I take a part in hosting...

A note: You are not registered until payment is received. It's kind of like Nationals. The less money we have to deal with at the competition, the less it will cost you.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jan 18, 2011)

Is this head to head to see who makes the final, or is it like a bracket and the winners move on the a tournament? Is there seeding? This sounds cool; I'm a fan.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 18, 2011)

*Checks school calendar*

First day of spring break? Heck yea I'll be there

Edit: I deleted my paypal for moral/religious/philosophical/political reasons, so I guess my registration will never be complete


----------



## Kian (Jan 18, 2011)

Kyle Barry said:


> Is this head to head to see who makes the final, or is it like a bracket and the winners move on the a tournament? Is there seeding? This sounds cool; I'm a fan.


 
The top 32 competitors will be seeded appropriately for the second round. Then the best 8 individual solves in the first round of head to head will move on to the final round. The head to head will proceed unofficially.


----------



## asense0fhope (Jan 18, 2011)

Ethan Rosen said:


> *Checks school calendar*
> 
> First day of spring break? Heck yea I'll be there
> 
> Edit: I deleted my paypal for moral/religious/philosophical/political reasons, so I guess my registration will never be complete


 
even though you registered online, if you don't pay through paypal you'll need to pay the price that's for those who didn't even bother to register, which is quite an increase. You can make the decision to pay the 10/5 price, or reactivate your account in order to pay it at the current price.

-Jaclyn


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 18, 2011)

Kian said:


> Awesome. I'll see how much I have to bribe Rowe, Tim, Dan, John, etc. to make this happen.


 
I'll totally not come if you pay me.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 18, 2011)

Kian said:


> I plan on putting together the greatest Cinderella run of all time.


 
Kian's just planning on showing up in a sparkly dress and one shoe.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 18, 2011)

NOO there's 3x3 head-to-head AND two rounds of pyraminx? I may just have to come out of my cubing abstinence for a day... this sounds too fun just to ignore

EDIT: Wait, turns out I'm away that day. That sucks, but at least I won't be in conflict with myself anymore


----------



## asense0fhope (Jan 19, 2011)

*Paying for the competition..*

Bob and i discussed it, and if anyone wants to pay in person rather than through paypal, you can pay at one of the upcoming competitions we'll be at (Brown, DC, and MIT). If paying at the Brown competition, you'll pay the current fee (since it's before 2/15), if its at DC or MIT it'll be after 2/15 so it'll be the second bracket cost.

Hope this helps anyone who doesn't have paypal. If you still need other options, send Bob and email.

Thanks!
Jaclyn


----------



## ianography (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll come, it looks like it would be a lot of fun (and it would be convenient for me to come since it would only take like 20 minutes). But I wish there were maybe a few more or different events.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty close to me.


Spoiler



(2 hours)


 I might be able to make it.


----------



## timspurfan (Jan 19, 2011)

Almost positive I'll be there! Not entirely sure about what I think about the 3rd round qualification depending on one solve, but I'm psyched. Guess I'll practice some clock.


----------



## MEn (Jan 19, 2011)

This ALSO has two rounds of magic?

You guys are spoiling me!


----------



## ianography (Jan 19, 2011)

This competition has the _strangest_ schedule with the _strangest_ events.

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## asense0fhope (Jan 21, 2011)

Just a reminder, we have quite a number of people registered but not paid. you're only considered registered after payment is received, and the cost is whatever bracket you're in at the time you pay, not just register. :/ earlier is better!

Sorry guys, we just need to buy more equipment, and hopefully can have enough for some more before some of the upcoming competitions. so that's part of the reason why we're doing it this way.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 31, 2011)

Another bump for this in the hopes that people will pay.


How will the head-to-head round be done, really?
I'm curious as to the organization here.

Will you ask each competitor to start inspecting at the same time, and to use the full inspection time?
How will the bracket system work?

Stachu


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2011)

It will kind of be like a 3-2-1-Go sort of thing.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 2, 2011)

You should do it no inspection. Could be more interesting (give the not-fastest people more of a chance), perhaps.


----------



## Kian (Feb 2, 2011)

qqwref said:


> You should do it no inspection. Could be more interesting (give the not-fastest people more of a chance), perhaps.



Well it would probably hinder the fastest cuber that will be there from picking a nice cross, so you may be on to something.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, we could only do this for the round of 16, 8, 4, and 2. Our first solve will be official and that best of 1 will determine the official final round.


----------



## timspurfan (Feb 2, 2011)

Everyone should put in an extra dollar and the winner should get a little prize... I'm thinking there should be some inspection probably but I'm fine with whatever (sub10 avg coming)


----------



## asense0fhope (Feb 14, 2011)

REMINDER - the cost of registration goes up on February 15th!! This means in order to pay the lowest price possible, people should sign up and PAY by Midnight! February 14th is the last day to pay for the current rate!


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 14, 2011)

I might go. We'll see.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 14, 2011)

There is a 4.6% chance I will attend this competition.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 14, 2011)

^ Oddly specific much?


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just paid for my registration, a day late for the lowest rate, but whatever.


----------



## ianography (Feb 16, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> I just paid for my registration, a day late for the lowest rate, but whatever.


 
are you going to be selling cubes there?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to leave by like 1:15pm. Could I possibly rush through my pyraminx solves, right when we start. 

Pyra is scheduled for 1:00-1:45, but I know how competitions usually run a little behind schedule.


----------



## asense0fhope (Feb 21, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I have to leave by like 1:15pm. Could I possibly rush through my pyraminx solves, right when we start.
> 
> Pyra is scheduled for 1:00-1:45, but I know how competitions usually run a little behind schedule.


 
Sure that shouldn't be a problem. Just remind us that morning, and probably a little before you leave so we can make sure it gets done.


----------



## supercuber86 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm going! Just to make it clear, so as long as I get one of the top 32 averages I make it to the second round? so if i got a 40 s second solve, which I wouldnt, I could still make it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

Depends on what the other people get. By the 0% chance that the top 32 averages are sub11, then if you were 13 seconds you wouldn't make it. Entirely up to what the other people get. Viewing the psych sheet in the registration gives you a rough estimate s to what you need.

Normally 22 or so (even 25) can get 2nd round most of the time.


----------



## asense0fhope (Feb 22, 2011)

Just a reminder to those of you who have registered but not paid:

Your registration is incomplete until payment is received. If payment is not received by March 15, you will have to pay the "at the door" rate.

Thank you.


----------



## Kian (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Kian's just planning on showing up in a sparkly dress and one shoe.


 
Way to blow the surprise, Bryan.


----------



## asense0fhope (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't worry, Kian, it wouldn't surprise anyone.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 28, 2011)

I just registered Will be my first comp. I am hoping to reach the second round, but extremely doubtful I'll get to the finals


----------



## Vinny (Feb 28, 2011)

I would totally go but an hour drive seems a bit much to ask my parents to do since they don't really understand.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 28, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I would totally go but an hour drive seems a bit much to ask my parents to do since they don't really understand.


 
Take the train, then light rail.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 28, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Take the train, then light rail.


 
Eh, I think I'll wait for another Jersey competition for when I'm better. My parents probably wouldn't want to be there and they wouldn't trust me alone haha.


----------



## ianography (Feb 28, 2011)

Anybody wanna hang out there? If anybody wants to know, I'm sub-20


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll try to go. I just found out what head to head meant :fp A few hours drive.


----------



## ianography (Feb 28, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I would, but the only event I would do is 3x3. No offence, but it would be a waste...


 
what about magic? don't you have a magic? or a megaminx?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 28, 2011)

ianography said:


> what about magic? don't you have a magic? or a megaminx?


 
I sold my magic since I don't do it a lot and I stink at it, I am losing a piece on my megaminx, my pyraminx is broken, and i stink at it, I never had or learned to solve a master magic, I have clock, but don't want to do that...at all.


----------



## DanSarnelli (Feb 28, 2011)

why isnt rowe on the list anymore? did he drop out? i was kinda looking forward to seeing him solve haha


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 28, 2011)

I had such a good time at the last comp, I'm going to try and come to this one.


----------



## Kian (Feb 28, 2011)

DanSarnelli said:


> why isnt rowe on the list anymore? did he drop out? i was kinda looking forward to seeing him solve haha


 
Rowe will not be going. He was afraid of getting beat by Gavin again.

Oh really, Mike? That's great.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 6, 2011)

Actually, I might be going. Turns out it's less than an hour from me.


----------



## ianography (Mar 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I sold my magic since I don't do it a lot and I stink at it, I am losing a piece on my megaminx, my pyraminx is broken, and i stink at it, I never had or learned to solve a master magic, I have clock, but don't want to do that...at all.


 
I could lend you my magic, megaminx, and maybe pyraminx


----------



## timspurfan (Mar 6, 2011)

Kian said:


> Rowe will not be going. He was afraid of getting beat by *Andy Smith* (jk) again.


 Will be a good comp (mainly because Kian will be there).


----------



## Kian (Mar 7, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Will be a good comp (mainly because Kian will be there).


 
I can't argue with that.


----------



## Bob (Mar 8, 2011)

The deadline to pay online and avoid those hefty at-the-door prices is approaching. If you are planning to go to this competition and have not committed with an online payment, please do so soon. Registration closes in a week.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2011)

If anyone can take Patrick Jameson back home, that'd be awesome.
I can take him there, but it'd be slightly inconvenient for the way back.
(Flanders, New Jersey. About 42 minutes away from Newark.)

Post here if you can.
He's small, and does not require much maintenance.


----------



## Kian (Mar 10, 2011)

Since there are so few events I decided to practice clock today. I literally had to blow dust off it. Wow.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 10, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> If anyone can take Patrick Jameson back home, that'd be awesome.
> I can take him there, but it'd be slightly inconvenient for the way back.
> (Flanders, New Jersey. About 42 minutes away from Newark.)
> 
> ...


 
Wait you can't drive me back? lawl. I don't remember you saying that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Wait you can't drive me back? lawl. I don't remember you saying that.


 I can, but it'd be more convenient if someone took you back


> but it'd be slightly inconvenient for the way back.


----------



## ianography (Mar 10, 2011)

Kian said:


> Since there are so few events I decided to practice clock today. I literally had to blow dust off it. Wow.


 
what do you average for it? I'm about sub-1 minute with it, it's really boring and dull in my opinion.


----------



## Bob (Mar 11, 2011)

There are plenty of events! 

Depending on enrollment of events, the schedule (and event list) is subject to change.


----------



## Kian (Mar 11, 2011)

Bob said:


> There are plenty of events!
> 
> Depending on enrollment of events, the schedule (and event list) is subject to change.


 
There's one real event and a bunch of dumb ones.  Which is fine, it just means I have to dust off my clock and pyraminx.

@Ian uhh i averaged ~18 seconds today. If I practice for an hour or two I bet I could be sub 15. Not sure I will, though.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 11, 2011)

Kian said:


> Rowe will not be going. He was afraid of getting beat by Gavin again.
> 
> Oh really, Mike? That's great.


more like afraid of getting beat by katie for missing her birthday....


----------



## Bob (Mar 13, 2011)

All unpaid registrations have been deleted. Anybody who plans to attend should register AND PAY by Tuesday in order to avoid the high door prices. You have been warned.


----------



## Bob (Mar 15, 2011)

REMINDER:

Registration will close by 11:59 PM tonight.

This is your last chance to register and avoid the higher prices for day-of registrations.


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Bob, can you delete master magic from my registration? I'm not really interested in doing it anymore.


----------



## asense0fhope (Mar 17, 2011)

See everyone who is coming on Saturday! Just some information, we got lots of NEW products in that will be for sale at the competition! Help support the WCA by purchasing some items on Saturday!


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 17, 2011)

What...How much money should I bring?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> What...How much money should I bring?


 
Assuming your parents cover travel costs and food, then enough for registration. If you are going to buy a puzzle there from Bob/Jaclyn (proceeds go to Tyson, to help organize U.S. Nationals) then bring extra (they will have a good stock apparently. I wish I could go so I could stock up on 3x3x3s . Don't have enough for multi ).

And have a little backup money just in case if you want. Emergency.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 17, 2011)

BTW I registered a month ago


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 17, 2011)

So yeah, I won't be able to go to this. Too much stuff going on for me. You can take me off the registration, Bob.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone wanna sell me a magic? Not the Rubik's kind. Either a red or black one.
I should really own one of these considering I always compete in it.


----------



## Bob (Mar 17, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> So yeah, I won't be able to go to this. Too much stuff going on for me. You can take me off the registration, Bob.


 
...and the Psych Sheet even has you predicted as the winner! :/


----------



## Bob (Mar 17, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Assuming your parents cover travel costs and food, then enough for registration. If you are going to buy a puzzle there from Bob/Jaclyn (proceeds go to Tyson, to help organize U.S. Nationals) then bring extra (they will have a good stock apparently. I wish I could go so I could stock up on 3x3x3s . Don't have enough for multi ).
> 
> And have a little backup money just in case if you want. Emergency.


 
No no, registration was prepaid online!

I just got a shipment in yesterday:
Guhong 3x3 (DIY and assembled), Lingyun 3x3 (DIY and assembled), MF8 4x4 (limited supply), MF8 Crazy 4x4 (limited supply), MF8 Square-1, MF8 Megaminx.

And we still have the following from Maru:
3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 3x3 DIYs, octahedrons, lube, stickers.


----------



## Bob (Mar 17, 2011)

Aren't the red & black ones Rubik's?


----------



## timspurfan (Mar 17, 2011)

Bob, are you going to add bld? What else is subject to change?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 17, 2011)

I am still confused to rather I am going or not. I can sign up there if I go, right?


----------



## ianography (Mar 17, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I am still confused to rather I am going or not. I can sign up there if I go, right?


 
Yup. And I can still lend you some puzzles if you'd like.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 17, 2011)

So pumped! What kind of cubes are going to be sold there?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 17, 2011)

Vinny said:


> So pumped! What kind of cubes are going to be sold there?


 
Read up 5 posts...



collinbxyz said:


> I am still confused to rather I am going or not. I can sign up there if I go, right?


 Yes, at a much higher cost.


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2011)

I doubt it. Before adding any events, we would make the cutoffs more lenient. If we're still ahead, I'll add something that's easy (and quick) to judge, scramble, and oversee.


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yes, at a much higher cost.


 
$10 for the first event and $5 for each additional. This goes for registered competitors who would like to add events, also ($5 per event).


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I am going now! I just need to be back by Sunday, which I didn't think I could do...


----------



## ianography (Mar 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think I am going now! I just need to be back by Sunday, which I didn't think I could do...


 
Great, I'll see you there! Do you need to borrow any puzzles from me to compete with, or are you good?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 18, 2011)

ianography said:


> Great, I'll see you there! Do you need to borrow any puzzles from me to compete with, or are you good?


 
I sold my magic last competition, but I don't really do it, so I'm fine! Thanks.
I just wish they did some other events, because all I am doing is 3x3...


----------



## ianography (Mar 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I sold my magic last competition, but I don't really do it, so I'm fine! Thanks.
> I just wish they did some other events, because all I am doing is 3x3...


 
I can lend you my meffert's megaminx, it's tiled and very smooth.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Read up 5 posts...


 
Must have missed that.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 18, 2011)

ianography said:


> I can lend you my meffert's megaminx, it's tiled and very smooth.


 
No thanks, I stink at megaminx =P

Also I will be selling/trading cubes to anyone:

Maru 3x3 hybrid (A little better than normal maru)
C-III
C4U tile cube
ghost hand II 3x3
F-II
Rubik's 4x4 (Cheap)
QJ 4x4
Super Floppy
Maru octagon barrel
clock (not sure what brand)
2x2x1 mozhi
Siamese cube
rubik's 5x5 (cheap)
rubik's snake/twist
I doubt it, but I may trade/sell my mf8 3x3 for a good deal


----------



## ianography (Mar 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I doubt it, but I may trade/sell my mf8 3x3 for a good deal


 
I would not sell that if I were you.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah i'm also probably gonna be bringing a few cubes for selling/trade.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 18, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Yeah i'm also probably gonna be bringing a few cubes for selling/trade.


 
Like...?


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2011)

Please note that you will not be allowed into the venue before 9:00 AM when the library opens. Thank you for your cooperation in this matter.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Like...?


 
Well I'm definitely trying to get rid of my Trans. Type CIII, Green Mf8 Sq.-1, C4U 3x3x7, C4U DIY, and Pyramorphinx... I want to get rid of my QJ megaminx but it has an entire edge piece's tiles missing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Well I'm definitely trying to get rid of my Trans. Type CIII, Green Mf8 Sq.-1, C4U 3x3x7, C4U DIY, and Pyramorphinx... I want to get rid of my QJ megaminx but it has an entire edge piece's tiles missing.


 
I might like the 3x3x7 for something...look at my earlier post to see if you like anything.


----------



## ianography (Mar 19, 2011)

Would anybody be willing to sell me a black or white xcube? I don't care if it's not assembled or lubed or whatever, just so long as it's an xcube.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone have a competition speedstacks timer (No bag) they will be willing to trade? I can give you $5 and my glow in the dark speedstack timer. I can also give you the mat for it too.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I might like the 3x3x7 for something...look at my earlier post to see if you like anything.


 
By Mf8 3x3 do you mean the Mf8 legend? If so I might if it's good with you...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Good luck everyone .


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow.. just found out where my dad was driving for his work today. 

NEWARK! FFFFUUUUUU


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 19, 2011)

Imma eat me some toaster strudels and head out.
gotta get my plate
gotta get my strudel.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

Vinny said:


> By Mf8 3x3 do you mean the Mf8 legend? If so I might if it's good with you...


 
ya, but I said I am probably keeping it...sorry.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

I woke up at 6:25 this morning, and that's a big change since I am a homeschooler, I usually get to sleep in to 8:30 =P


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I woke up at 6:25 this morning, and that's a big change since I am a homeschooler, I usually get to sleep in to 8:30 =P


 
Your so lucky i wake up at 6:00 every day


----------



## ianography (Mar 19, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Imma eat me some toaster strudels and head out.
> gotta get my plate
> gotta get my strudel.


 
Did you see your cubes and wonder which one to take?


----------



## timspurfan (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice job, Bob. It was really fun. Host another competition soon please (that goes to both of the Barry's as well ).


----------



## Vinny (Mar 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I woke up at 6:25 this morning, and that's a big change since I am a homeschooler, I usually get to sleep in to 8:30 =P


 
I wake up at 5. It's no fair.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I wake up at 5. It's no fair.


 
=P


----------



## timspurfan (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Vinny, its Andy. Keep practicing 5x5


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Stachu, did you know that I was the kid sitting next to your GF in the back?

With the green shirt with DRM, no one admitted on it?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

Im really loving my lingyun I got at the competition. What are some mods that don't increase popping? I already did corner mod. Also does CRC make it good? I ran out of lubix a while ago...


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Were the square-1 that they were selling have ball or regula cores. I asked Bob, but he didn't know.


----------



## timspurfan (Mar 19, 2011)

If they were mf8 I would assume ball.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 19, 2011)

-Couldn't find building 
-Locked keys in car
-Missed the AAA guy when he came the first time
-Took forever for them to send another dude
-Had to leave super early
-Was a little late to the thing I had to go to
-Competed in barely any events b/c of this
-All of the times were extra sucky


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Mar 19, 2011)

The competition was awesome, it was one of the best ones I've been to so far. I got 1st in Master Magic, 1st in Magic, 1st in Square-1(Never expected it), and 3rd in Pyraminx. I also broke NAR average(2.19) and tied the WR single(1.71) on Master Magic. Getting a WR on Master Magic was a dream that became a reality, which was the best cubing accomplishment I've ever done!!! Since I won in Square-1, I should start learning more algorithms and practice it more. I also brought most of me collection with me and alot of people liked the cubes I had. On Clock, I DNF'ed the first two solves because I didn't start the timer, so I decided to DNS the last three solves because I knew the average would be a DNF. I also did good on 3x3 and Megaminx. That was my thoughts about the competition, and I'll do better next time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> The competition was awesome, it was one of the best ones I've been to so far. I got 1st in Master Magic, 1st in Magic, 1st in Square-1(Never expected it), and 3rd in Pyraminx. I also broke NAR average(2.19) and tied the WR single(1.71) on Master Magic. Getting a WR on Master Magic was a dream that became a reality, which was the best cubing accomplishment I've ever done!!! Since I won in Square-1, I should start learning more algorithms and practice it more. I also brought most of me collection with me and alot of people liked the cubes I had. On Clock, I DNF'ed the first two solves because I didn't start the timer, so I decided to DNS the last three solves because I knew the average would be a DNF. I also did good on 3x3 and Megaminx. That was my thoughts about the competition, and I'll do better next time.


Nice!

Any video? Including reaction. Must include reaction.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you know?

-that I had a pop on the first solve and it was a 29?
-that i got an 18.88 on my second solve, my only good time?
-that the timer malfunctioned on the second solve, so i had to redo it, and it was much slower
-that my avg was 27.43, missing the second round by only a second?
-that i was sitting right next to statue but he didn't know me?


----------



## Vinny (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm so pissed haha I got a DNF average because I was so nervous. The timer didn't start on my second solve and the last solve was a middle layer full misalignment.

and @ timpursfan thanks


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I'm so pissed haha I got a DNF average because I was so nervous. The timer didn't start on my second solve and the last solve was a middle layer full misalignment.
> 
> and @ timpursfan thanks


 
Aww that sucks. I was very nervous too, but i guess not as nervous as you
i got a terrible avg also


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Mar 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Any video? Including reaction. Must include reaction.



Yes, I have a video, which includes a reaction. I'll post it soon.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2011)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> Yes, I have a video, which includes a reaction. I'll post it soon.


 
Just be sure to the ensuing heart attack/reaction.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Did you know?
> 
> -that I had a pop on the first solve and it was a 29?
> -that i got an 18.88 on my second solve, my only good time?
> ...


 
You mean Stachu?


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

yes i meant stachu

btw, why were the stackmats so smooth?
mine at home has a different feel.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

Reminds me that I still want a competition timer =[


----------



## timspurfan (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a qj timer if you want one. What part was so smooth?


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 20, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I have a qj timer if you want one. What part was so smooth?


 
The part where you touch obviously


----------



## Kian (Mar 20, 2011)

I got knocked out in the quarters of the head to head by getting a 12.72. Pretty nasty matchup with Justin Mallari that time.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 20, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I have a qj timer if you want one. What part was so smooth?


 
I want a speedstack brand competition timer...


----------



## Bob (Mar 20, 2011)

Results are now posted. Please let me know via email if you find any mistakes.


----------



## Kian (Mar 20, 2011)

Bob said:


> Results are now posted. Please let me know via email if you find any mistakes.


 
gotta love the best of 1 2nd round. it looks hilarious.


----------



## Bob (Mar 20, 2011)

Kian said:


> gotta love the best of 1 2nd round. it looks hilarious.


 
hell yeah...almost as hilarious as seeing your name in the finals! ...it was so close to a cinderella story!


----------



## Vinny (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I lost my magic there. Crap.


----------



## ianography (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought an X-Cube from Eric at the competition. I thought you guys said it would be hard to assemble...


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 20, 2011)

I got a lingyun and just made a guhong/lingyun hybrid which is just like the lingyun, but doesn't pop. It's really nice.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 20, 2011)

Andy Smith >_>


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 20, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Andy Smith >_>


 
Did you know who he was before the comp?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Did you know who he was before the comp?


 
Yeah. We're around the same speed at home but he does pretty well in competition :/


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 20, 2011)

How old is he? Looked around 10ish?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 20, 2011)

12 IIRC.


----------



## ianography (Mar 20, 2011)

He's 14. No joke.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> How old is he? Looked around 10ish?


 
He looks like he just came out of the womb, but he's 14.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 20, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> He looks like he just came out of the womb, but he's 14.


 
He's just a 14 year old, rubik cube solving fetus.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm 14 but people mistake me for a junior. :3


----------



## MEn (Mar 20, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I think I lost my magic there. Crap.


 
I found a Rubik's Brand Magic at the end of the competition. Is it yours by any chance, can you describe what it looks like?


----------



## Vinny (Mar 20, 2011)

MEn said:


> I found a Rubik's Brand Magic at the end of the competition. Is it yours by any chance, can you describe what it looks like?


 
Yeah it's a Rubik's brand! Well, it has a chip/crack in it on the inside of one of the tiles so it shows the "whiteness" of the plastic


----------



## MEn (Mar 20, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Yeah it's a Rubik's brand! Well, it has a chip/crack in it on the inside of one of the tiles so it shows the "whiteness" of the plastic


 
Yup, I see that crack. PM me your address and I can ship it to you


----------



## timspurfan (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Michael (you now who my father is), and by the way, I am now 14 (which is surprising). Who exactly are you nlCuber22?


----------



## Alan Chang (Mar 21, 2011)

Bob, just wondering, are you going to be putting up the results of the head-to-head round? (probably on some unofficial page?)


----------



## Bob (Mar 21, 2011)

I will try to get that up this week.


----------



## ianography (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you going to organize any comps in the near future? Possibly with 4x4?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 21, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'm 14 but people mistake me for a junior. :3


 
I'm a junior, but people mistake me for a 14 year old. :3


----------



## Bob (Mar 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> Are you going to organize any comps in the near future? Possibly with 4x4?


 
Nothing is planned. It's a lot of work to host a competition. Maybe in the summer or fall.


----------



## timspurfan (Mar 21, 2011)

Bob, I need my dollar for the 9.47. Bob, use your magic and get the Barry's to host a competition, I need a sub-10 avg.


----------

